# How much GB do I proceed to the swap partition?



## teo (Aug 22, 2015)

For example, a team with 8 GB of  RAM memory. How  much GB do I proceed to the swap partition?

Greetings!


----------



## SirDice (Aug 22, 2015)

Normally I'd take twice the amount of memory for swap but I also keep it at 8-16GB as a maximum. It depends a bit on what your expected load is going to be. But anything above 16GB is probably useless. If you need that kind of swap you're better off getting more memory. In your case using 8GB of swap is probably more than enough.


----------



## kpa (Aug 22, 2015)

The worst case usage of swap in case of a crash dump is the amount of physical memory. Anything over that is debatable because if your system starts to swap and uses gigabytes of swap you're already at a point where your system is crawling to a halt and isn't very usable.


----------



## teo (Aug 22, 2015)

SirDice said:


> In your case using 8GB of swap is probably more than enough.



Would be 8GB swap? Equal to  8GB of RAM memory that brings the laptop of 64-bits.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 22, 2015)

Yes, that will do fine.


----------



## teo (Aug 22, 2015)

SirDice said:


> Yes, that will do fine.


Perfect, many thanks to the users by their responses.


----------

